# Petco Baby Betta Questions



## Ayxrion (Apr 25, 2017)

I recently bought two "baby bettas (boy)" from petco after wanting to see them grow and be surprised by what they look like when they're adults, and I have a few questions with them:

1. Is it okay to put them in a .5-1 gallon tank for now, and when they become a little bigger size up to a 2.5+ gallon? I felt that putting them in anything bigger would overwhelm them (if thats even a thing for fish...) but idk.

2. If I bought 4-5 Baby Female bettas, and put them in a 5-10 gallon tank (upsizing when they get bigger), would it have an increased chance of having a successful sorority? I know that having a sorority is incredibly difficult, but I wonder if having them as babies would help? Not sure.

The other thread seemed to be closed due to a 5 year bump, and there wasn't a lot of info regarding some of my questions.
(Also, feel free to share your baby betta experiences )


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

I would recommend putting the babies in their own 2.5 gallon, even thought they are babies, they still need space to swim and grow out. It will only overwhelm them if the tank is to bright(I've heard) but they won't get overwhelmed because of the tanks size. 

I wouldn't recommend putting them in together as babies for a sorority, as they produce what's called a growth stunt hormone which can stunt everyone's growth(correct me if I'm wrong). What helps is letting them see one another as they grow up. When preforming water changes, put them into cups and place them next to one another, as it will help them get used to one another.
Let me warn you, sororities are in fact(which you know)difficult. Even if you raise the babies together, they can still hurt one another when placed together, it only takes a second. Also, you need a *minimum 10 gallon tank, nothing less*, with *5+ females* and so many plants that you cannot see the back glass of the aquarium. 

I raised 3 babies together for a sorority to put with my big girl. My big girl fell ill and I needed the babies tank to keep my sick girl in and had to put my 3 babies(who were much more grown) together. Keep in mind my tank was 10 gallon, so heavily planted you couldn't see anything but plants. They were raised with one another, and never minded one another until I put them together. 2 started fighting while the 3rd was playing and exploring around happily. I looked away for half a second and the 2 who were fighting took their attention off one another and came after the peaceful one and ripped her fins to shreds. It took only half a second, so you need to have extra tanks on hand, because even if they are raised with one another, anything can go wrong.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

@Bettaloveee is right about the stunting. It happened to me. I would put them in their own 2.5 gallons and do frequent WC to avoid stunting.


----------

